# [Indonesian NR] 9.68 3x3x3 single Jihan Khalilurrahman



## muhammad jihan (Nov 26, 2010)

full step yey


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 26, 2010)

For those who don't know, it's the Indonesian NR.


----------



## phantom_thief (Nov 26, 2010)

wow jihan 
congratulation..


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 26, 2010)

epic. what is the average?


----------



## Jin (Nov 26, 2010)

Zomg Anders.




Fire Cuber said:


> epic. what is the average?


Rubik's Cube
Competition Round Best Average Result Details

Bali Cube Day 2010 Final 9.68NR 11.80 12.13 12.22 11.05 12.41 9.68


----------



## muhammad jihan (Nov 26, 2010)

@Jin
thank for helping me answer the question 





Fire Cuber said:


> epic. what is the average?


 
11.8


----------



## coinman (Nov 26, 2010)

And a Swedish judge


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 26, 2010)

Had to watch it twice because I ended up watching the guy on the left first


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 26, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Had to watch it twice because I ended up watching the guy on the left first


Yeah same . Congratulations.


----------

